# Help ID this 9mm pistol mag?



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

I found several of these in a box in my garage recently, and I have no idea what pistol they go to. Certainly not anything I currently own. I was hoping that the collective wisdom of the group could help solve this mystery. Holds 13 rounds of 9 mm. Any ideas?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

browning hi power ???


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a good guess. I agree.


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

No, not a Browning Hi Power. It is slightly shorter than a Browning Hi Power mag; the contour of the metal around the feed lips is slightly different; and this mag has a cut-out for a heel catch, unlike the two Browning Hi Powers I have. It's something else. I'm guessing "European" and "older", but I'm not sure.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like a Bryco Jennings that I have on my shop table right now.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Don357 said:


> Looks like a Bryco Jennings that I have on my shop table right now.


I believe we have a winner! Good call, Don357!

(click pic to embiggen)


----------

